# Hand planes



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok, so I was ready to get the SC 13" helical planer. Then I found out that my second job was cutting us out. They are going from real police officers to security. So I lost 25% of my annual salary OUCH!!

Well I need to plane out some cedar for the table tops Im doing. I jointed them to start and I knew that they could get a bit lopsided. And some of them did. So I thought about gluing them up and the hand planing them flat or at least close then sanding it out. Where the joints meet there is about 1/16 or so difference. 

I do not own a hand plane and have never used one. I know they can be pricy as well for good one. My question I suppose is: Can I use a hand plane, sorta diagonally, to flatten the tops out? I figure if I use it that way it will cut more level to achieve the level surface, as opposed to going straight and ending up with valleys.

Am I on the right track?

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes you can use a hand plane to flatten a table top and sounds like you have the idea. When I flatten a top I start almost perpendicular to the grain until I can flip the board over on my bench and there is no rocking from corner to corner or end to end. Then go I diagonal to the grain and finally with the grain. I use 3 planes perform such a operation now but did it for years with a #5 with good results. To hog out material quickly I would tilt the blade to one side of the sole cutting about 1/16" at a time, followed by setting the blade parallel to the sole and make passes less aggressive passes smooth the board. Now I caution you since it appears you have little or no experience with this tool I cannot stress how important a properly tuned and set up plane with a very very sharp blade is. I did not use planes for a very long time because the one I had was cheap and not properly set up it and could not get a smooth pass to save my life. I would get a good plane (#5 or #5 1/2), no shop should be without one. Practice on some scrap material before working on your top. The other option is to find a furniture shop that was a drum sander see if they will flatten the boards for a small fee.

Good Luck


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I second what MarcR said. I haven't been using a hand plane for very long, but the last small panel that I flattened using a hand plane I didnt even have to sand. Like Marcr said get a good one. Then go on this site, you tube, or Google and learn how to tune it up, then plane away. If you don't put a little effort into tuning them they can be frustrating as all hell. But if you tune it up right the first time they can actually be fun to use. It is a little more personal than running a board through a machine. If you do a little research you can get an old stanley or something similar on E-bay for a decent price and fix it up a little. Usually the cheaper they are the more fixing up you have to do. It just comes down to what is more important to you, time or money. I have an old Stanley plane that I got from my grandfather. After fixing it up it works just as good or better than a new one I have. Good luck!
Hendo


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks fellas I appreciate the replies and info. I dont know that I would have thought about going almost perpendicular to the grain, thinking it would cause tear out. I suppose it would with a dull blade or un-tuned plane.

My grandfather was a carpenter. When he passed away many years ago, I had the opportunity to choose as many of his old tools that I wanted, planes, chisels etc. I was young and not into wood at the time. I really regret not getting some, even if only for the sentimental value. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------

